# For those who stabilize



## gman2431 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a good collection of wood I'm building up that I want stabilized. 

The problem is once I start adding up shipping costs back and forth, money or whatever I have to trade to get it done, I start wondering why not just buy the stuff?

With that said, I don't have a huge demand that I need to keep up with since most my work ends up floating down a river somewhere. If I had to guess I could stabilize enough wood for a year without much effort. 

So would you guys pay/trade to have it done or make the investment for minimal use?

I would like to know what you guys that do it, and know how much you have into it, would do in this scenario. 

I appreciate any feedback you guys can give!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a lot of my parts to stabilize before I started. I don't have a clear chamber like a lot of guys do. I use presure paint pots.
I have 5 now. From 2.5 gallon to 10 gallon. I have a couple different vacuum pumps. One Harbor Freight the other is a JB. Both end up with the same results in the end. I would say if you don't have any of the parts $250 would get you a nice setup. Then add juice $90
Plus shipping for one gallon at a time.
Are you wanting to stabilize wood for your floats? 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 26, 2014)

How much space and/or time do you have? I have a small shop, and can't ever seem to find enough shop time, so I basically stopped doing my own and now send it off. The primary reasons were hassle factor and time. With a small shop, I had to clear space and set up my chamber, vacuum, oven, etc. each time. Then, I could only do a limited amount of wood at a time with one chamber (maybe 10-12 call blanks), which I had to monitor for the next 4-6 hours. With a smaller oven, I could only fit about 60% of that amount of wood... so I'd cure half then have to cure the other half. Then, of course, cleanup and putting things back. Even though I didn't have to be dedicated the entire 10 hours or so of stabilizing, I did need to be close by and periodically checking on things or transferring or wrapping wood, etc. Given the cost of resin, I wasn't saving much on stabilizing, so decided to try sending it off. Now, as I have wood I want stabilized I drop it in an lfrb. Once that is full, for $15 or so it goes in the mail... then shows up a few weeks later with a bill. This is a heckuva lot easier, and I really don't think it has cost me much mire than I would have spent on resin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 26, 2014)

David- thanks, I was kinda wondering what a ballpark number was to get all rolling. I will not be stabilizing the floats, I'm more looking at doing calls, knives, and other odds and ends that will be exposed to wet areas. 

Henry- very good info! I have more space than time, but can make time if it will save me money. From the sounds of it, with your experience you had, this will be a ton easier just to send out and that's the main thing I was wondering.


----------



## SENC (Sep 26, 2014)

If you have space to leave things set up and will be high volume, you can recoup the equip costs and save money in the long run... but at a cost of $150-300 per lfrb of wood (very rough estimate and highly variable depending on wood) and only needing a few boxes a year I figured out it was going to take me a long while. Resin (and resin shipping) ain't cheap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Reason I was asking about if you were going to do floats. Stabilized wood wood make better sinkers.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 26, 2014)

@Tclem had someone he uses and it sounds pretty reasonable but he can also do in house, let's see if he can weigh in. I do all mine in house but the first job I did that called for it paid for the equipment and resin and then some(700 blanks)


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tony uses Mel at Wood Dynamics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 26, 2014)

I have my own equipment but only stabilize if I need something done yesterday. I use mel at wooddynamics because I do abw the time to dry. Stabilize. Soak. And then cure the blanks and mel does this for a living so no mess ups and if it is he will guarantee it. Not saying nobody here can't do the same job that is just who I use. Depends on if you have the time to do it. To me it is worth it to send it off


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

I moved this to our new subforum here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Since I don't have a real job anymore.
I have time to do my own.
Don't really have the room but make do. (I got to stop buying more pressure pots).
You do have to keep a eye on it when it is cooking. I set a couple different timers to help remember. My smart phone helps a lot. But as you do it more it gets easier. But I have plenty of time.
I have used 4 gallons of juice in last ten days.
Dave


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Looks like I will be sending this off or trying to trade to get it done. The volume of stuff I will be doing doesn't sound like it would justify buying it all now, before it did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Just a quick tip becore you send out...if you can rough cut/turn your blanks/blocks to roughly the size needed, you can save money on the charge....it usually runs by the pound. So if you can cut a few pounds off it will save you some greenbacks....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Just a quick tip becore you send out...if you can rough cut/turn your blanks/blocks to roughly the size needed, you can save money on the charge....it usually runs by the pound. So if you can cut a few pounds off it will save you some greenbacks....



I gave your post a "thank you" but also wish I could add an "informative" to that. 

I bet if someone was getting charged that way ,and needed a LFRB of call blanks done, a pass through the router table with a bevel bit to knock the corners off, could possibly save a guy a couple bucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 27, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> You do have to keep a eye on it when it is cooking. I set a couple different timers to help remember.
> Dave



Can you clarify what you mean by this? If you are literally talking about the cure phase and cooking in the oven, there is no time limit at all on how long you can leave them in. I have left blanks in the oven for 5 DAYS (forgot them) with no ill effects. I typically put my blanks in the oven before I go to bed and them them out the next morning. At least with Cactus Juice, once the resin cures, it is heat resistant to 400° F and nothing will happen to it leaving it in the oven other than run up your electric bill!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2014)

I just set the timer so I go check it.
Just purely so I don't forget it.
My bigger oven has a four hour shut off
on it. So I guess you can't leave it on some safety deal. That is the main reason I do it.
Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2014)

TurnTex said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by this? If you are literally talking about the cure phase and cooking in the oven, there is no time limit at all on how long you can leave them in. I have left blanks in the oven for 5 DAYS (forgot them) with no ill effects. I typically put my blanks in the oven before I go to bed and them them out the next morning. At least with Cactus Juice, once the resin cures, it is heat resistant to 400° F and nothing will happen to it leaving it in the oven other than run up your electric bill!



If he's using one of those little toaster ovens, and not the wifes cooking oven in the kitchen, then it would be advisable to "watch" em.....


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2014)

It is my oven in the house also.
I do all the cooking at this place......lol
And no I am not putting them in my Jenn-Air. 
I have done the cooking since before we were married. 25+ yrs
She does the dishes I am pretty sure I got the best part of the deal.
I have a Kitchen Aid toaster oven just so I can do bigger blanks 15". I read the box in the store never saw the deal about the 4 hour shut off till I was home and plugged in.
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 27, 2014)

I advise highly against ever using the main home cooking oven. It is just a bad idea to put any kind of chemicals in where food is cooked. I have 3 toaster ovens and that is all I use. Maybe I have been lucky but I have been leaving them on overnight for 4 years with no issues. I do have them in an area where there is nothing combustible around them so if they were to somehow malfunction and catch fire, nothing would burn.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2014)

I do enough that I put in a range outlet in the shop and picked up a used full size stove from a local place for 35.00. Calibrated to make sure temp was right and off I went plus I have the burners if I need to boil wood or want soup for lunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------

